# Ultimate Heart Breaker: 0-1



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ultimate heartbreaker today. After work I hit the Gulf. The SW wind had kicked up and it was a little sloppy but the surf was calm so off I went.

About an hour and a half in a had a MONSTER leatherback, easily 800-1000 pounds pop up right in front of me 30 feet away. I know leatherbacks are super skittish so before even looking to see if he had company I was grabbing my rod with a jig and standing up. Sure enough a slob of a cobia was with her. This fish would have easily given yakntat's 70lb beast from last year a run for its money. I tossed my jig tipped with a live turbo cig and she was on it like white on rice!! I jacked her up several times and she starts peeling drag. Im already looking forward to my second drive to Destin to weigh in a sure winner for the Harbor Walk tournament. About 10 seconds in the hook pulls and just like that she was gone. Im still sick. Back at it tomorrow and Saturday, looking for redemption!!!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That sucks !! sorry for the lose ,when that happens makes you wish they just wouldn't have ate sometimes. Had a similar thing happen last weekend . Cobia fished all day just to finally see one and my buddy pitched him the jig and he snatched it up , passed the rod down from the tower and the hook pulls . DUHHH.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It sucks, but at least you got out. I've been hemmed up for 14 days straight in a tiny room. I'd give my left nut to cast at a bream. Well maybe not a bream, but you get my point.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

recess said:


> That sucks !! sorry for the lose ,when that happens makes you wish they just wouldn't have ate sometimes. Had a similar thing happen last weekend . Cobia fished all day just to finally see one and my buddy pitched him the jig and he snatched it up , passed the rod down from the tower and the hook pulls . DUHHH.


Yeah man it burns. Sitting only a couple feet off the water in a kayak, its a rare chance to sight fish a big cobia, or any size for that matter. Ive only been able to sight fish two big fish, one last year that didnt eat and the one today. Needless to say the one today did hurt a good bit more. You always go back and question every thing after you lose a fish like that, where as if it doesnt eat, it just doesnt it.

I did forget my beatin' stick today so that would have been another obstacle to over come but I would have gladly liked to have that challenge!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Dang man. I missed a good one under a turtle last year... It's amazing how bad a fish can make a grown man feel.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

I wish I could help you forget it, but you never will. 

The monster cobia that still haunts me was about 15 years ago, and I can still see that bitch. After the hook pulled, I quietly climbed back in the tower (we had ladies on board) and told the Capt that fish was easy over 85 pounds. He said bullshit, it was easy over 100!! That's when I started shaking like Wiley Coyote after he had eaten earthquake pills.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

We saw a few turtles today too Jason!!! I'm sure some cobia got hung up today!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

I saw one boat hook up in front of me on the way out and two on the way in, looked they were eating good today.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

That moment the line comes tight and you stick that joker is the greatest feeling in the world. That moment when it all goes slack in an instant is without a doubt the worst.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Sorry that happened to you but it's a testament to your skill that you reacted correctly when you saw the turtle and that you even hooked that fish. I feel your pain and it is only worse when there is a tournament involved. I have lost the winning fish at boat side in the last hour of a tournament and had to settle for second. At the moment you pull the hook, it just makes your knees weak. You were lucky you were sitting down, if you were.


----------



## hooked4life (Jan 25, 2012)

Ouch! That is a heartbreaker. Good luck the rest of the week and hope to see another cobia report from you soon (only with better results next time!)


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

I gotta feeling the tupperware navy will be out in full force Sat - should be lot's folks to commiserate with Sat night!

Hey JD - Here's something to lift your spirits... http://navarrepress.com/beach/local-reef-projects-begin-year/

See ya all - remember Sat is FunFest on Navarre Beach - plan extra time to get to the beach and GINS has posted 20 MPH again.... 

Best of luck to all the Cobia Kayakers!
Stressless


----------



## neckmoe (Apr 7, 2009)

MrFish said:


> It sucks, but at least you got out. I've been hemmed up for 14 days straight in a tiny room. I'd give my left nut to cast at a bream. Well maybe not a bream, but you get my point.


I don't know when I'm gonna catch my next fish but I know its gonna be awesome!


----------



## KING ME (Oct 24, 2012)

JD has live bait been easy to catch out there by you?


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Losing a fish is a huge let down, but at least you hooked her


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

I don't understand your rig (bait) jig with a cig also? How about a pic. Please. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

I think he means he's hooking a big cig through the lips.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Bummer, I think I'm feeling a little for you.


----------



## AhGotcha (Jun 28, 2012)

dude....


----------

